# baby bird in garden



## williams2k11 (Jan 16, 2011)

just found a baby bird in garden there was 2 of them i think the cat has brought them back 1 is dead but the other is fine. we brought it in and rang rspca they said keep it warm and give it plenty of water tonight and tomorrow and they will get it tomorrow. is there anything else i can do?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

do you have lizards or anything if it is asking for food (mouth open making a noise when you go above it) then you could try pop a waxworm or small cricket in there altho i would try find someone else to take it not the rspca there more likly to kill it than rear it to be honist 

keep it quiet and dark if poss altho i would be putting it back out some where hidden for the parents to find and rear it


----------



## williams2k11 (Jan 16, 2011)

adamntitch said:


> do you have lizards or anything if it is asking for food (mouth open making a noise when you go above it) then you could try pop a waxworm or small cricket in there altho i would try find someone else to take it not the rspca there more likly to kill it than rear it to be honist
> 
> keep it quiet and dark if poss altho i would be putting it back out some where hidden for the parents to find and rear it


its still pink with a few feathers down its back but not got its eyes open yet. dont want to put it back otuside as there is a lot of cats about the area. its drunk quite a bit of water and i put it in a cricket tup inside a small fluffy hat and keeping it warm near to a radiator. not sure what to feed it dont think it will be able to take a cricket or waxworm


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

is it realy small and if it does not have its eyes open how has it drank water ???


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

in my garden there are 2 baby blue tits in the birdhouse i think they were born very early but my cats cant reach them and they can climb the side of my house and plus it is against a relatively warm wall that heats up a wee bit in the sun so its perfect


----------



## williams2k11 (Jan 16, 2011)

adamntitch said:


> is it realy small and if it does not have its eyes open how has it drank water ???


through a syringe, it opens its mouth when you put it on its beak


----------



## williams2k11 (Jan 16, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> in my garden there are 2 baby blue tits in the birdhouse i think they were born very early but my cats cant reach them and they can climb the side of my house and plus it is against a relatively warm wall that heats up a wee bit in the sun so its perfect


theres nothing like that near me so the cats would get him


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

it sounds disgusting but squeeze the guts of a wax worm into its beak or if you have none try mushing up a cricket, i did this for a baby bird once and it go it through the night.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ok stop the water you will drown it they dont drink water at such a young age and its so easy for the water to go in there lungs and kill them

with it opening its mouth that means its hungrey they get all there water from the food there fed try a small waxworm or cricket you would be surprized on what they can take

if you have not already read this post 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/508332-advice-baby-birds.html


----------



## williams2k11 (Jan 16, 2011)

adamntitch said:


> ok stop the water you will drown it they dont drink water at such a young age and its so easy for the water to go in there lungs and kill them
> 
> with it opening its mouth that means its hungrey they get all there water from the food there fed try a small waxworm or cricket you would be surprized on what they can take
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for this. no crickets in at the moment but going to try a little bit of scrambled egg tonight and see how it goes through night. just wondering how much to feed it is there a rule? still unsure about letting the rspca take it tho. dont want it to be put down if it is healthy


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i would only give a tiny amount it realy depends on what size the bird is 

try find a wild animal rescue place near you to take it much better chance for the wee one also there are a few on here that do rehab birds most are on that topic i posted to you shell for one and forag (sp) pm them they will be able to give better advice


----------



## williams2k11 (Jan 16, 2011)

couldnt find anywhere for it to go i was going to look after it myslef but unfortunatly got offered a job today and start tomorrow so had to give it to rspca. the said its going to someone to look after it but i get the feeling its just going to be put down  i did the best i could i fed it every hour without fail and it was pooing well


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

williams2k11 said:


> couldnt find anywhere for it to go i was going to look after it myslef but unfortunatly got offered a job today and start tomorrow so had to give it to rspca. the said its going to someone to look after it but i get the feeling its just going to be put down  i did the best i could i fed it every hour without fail and it was pooing well


 
If you find one again then I suggest you google wildlife rescues in your area and ring one of them, the RSPCA are known for killing wildlife.
Good luck with your new job


----------



## williams2k11 (Jan 16, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> If you find one again then I suggest you google wildlife rescues in your area and ring one of them, the RSPCA are known for killing wildlife.
> Good luck with your new job


i rang everyone withing like 50 miles each way of where i live! no one wanted to help. no vets knew anyone that could help all they suggested was bring it to e put down. i supose he did say it was going to be hand reared so if i think like that then i wont feel guilty  i would of loved to of kept it but working 10 hours shifts its just not suitable. and thank you :2thumb: took ages to find a job and this one looks like ill enjoy it


----------

